# ماهو عملي كمهندس طيران ؟



## عمر البسام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

بعض الاجوبه اتمنى تقتبسونها وتجاوبونها لانها ممكن تغير توجهي وحياتي المهنيه بشكل جذري 

اتمنى ان الي عنده معلومه اكيده يدلي بها فضلا لا امرا

س1/ احمل دبلوم عالي في هندسة الميكانيكا .. 3 سنوات .. لو ابدرس هندسة طيران هل يستوجب هذا الشيئ ان اعيد من البدايه ؟؟ تتوقعون كم نسبة معادلة المواد او خلينا نقول كم نسبة المواد الي درستها وراح تفيدني في مجال هندسة الطيران ؟.




س2/ ماهي طبيعة عملي كـ مهندس طيران ؟ 


س3/ هل تخصص هندسة الطيران هو نفسه الـ airodynamics ??


س4/ كم رواتب مهندس الطيران بالدولار او الريال السعودي ؟


س5/ هل تختلف طبيعة العمل مهندس الطيران المدني او العسكري ؟



جزاكم الله خير


----------



## » zee « (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أتمنى من ذوي الخبرة أن يساعدوك.
فـ أنـا أيضاً أحتـاج لبعض الأجوبة 
و شكراً لك على طرحك..


----------



## عمر البسام (27 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع .....................


----------

